# CD -> Archival format -> mp3 workflow



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

I have about 800 CDs that I ripped at 192 kbps. I made this choice to save space but still get better quality. I really haven't had a problem with this decision until I started playing with video (copies to my ipod Video). 
I think ripping straight to mp3 was a mistake, but want to think about how to move forward.
I'd like to find a workflow where I archive the CD lossless and then take that copy into what "current" format I need. This way, if my current format changes, I don't have to re-rip all my CDs.
My sources today are an Audiotron, an 80 gig Ipod (65 gigs of mp3s), and a PC using Itunes (out of convenience).

Anyone have a good workflow I can copy? 
I have a windows PC that I'd like to do the CD -> Archive format and a Linux machine that COULD do the Archive -> current format. 

Thanks for any input
Scott


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey Scott,

I ripped all my CDs to FLAC a while ago. I use EAC to do the actual rip, and it also spawns FLAC to do the compression. I think I'm at about 130 or 150 GB for ~30 CDs. FLAC is giving me about 30% compression (i.e., I end up with a file that's about 70% the size of the corresponding .wav). I can convert from FLAC to .wav, as well as FLAC to .mp3 (or pretty much whatever else is out there...).

I then use dBPowerAmp to convert those to whatever format I need. dBPowerAmp will batch whatever you want and send it to wherever you want. I keep them on a portable 2.5" drive, as well as a 60 GB iPod. 

It's working well for me.

Let me know if you're interested in more details.


----------



## srbaker (Apr 30, 2006)

It has been some time so the exatct details are foggy, but this worked very well for me: EAC -> MAREO -> FLAC & LAME (Highest Q VBR MP3) Why? I get FLAC and MP3 in one shot, tags and subdirectry and all. I have thsis stored on an external usb HD attached to my slimserver box. 

Rich


----------

